# Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?



## bzzuumm (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
weiß jemand, ob man in Tschechien auch ohne Angelschein angeln kann?
Ich will mit meinem Vater ein Campingwochenende Ende Mai machen. Wir würden gerne in der Nähe eines Sees campen und dort auch etwas angeln. Wir haben beide keinen Angelschein, haben aber aus dem Urlaub in anderen Ländern Angelerfahrung.

Ich dachte da an einen Privatsee, o.ä. an einem Campingplatz. Natürlich würden wir die Gebühren bezahlen, bloß den Schein haben wir halt nicht.

Ach ja, ideal wäre etwas in der Region Pilsen, da wir aus der Nähe von Bayreuth kommen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!

Bzzuumm


----------



## Ein_Angler (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*

Den Schein braucht man nur hier im dummen Deutschland, in anderen Lädern wo die Tschechei auch zu gehört, braucht du nur eine Erlaubniss für das Gewässer.


----------



## Matz3 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*

Meines Wissens verlangen die auch den Fischereischein zur Ausstellung des Erlaubnisscheines..und ohne Erlaubnisschein wirds noch teurer wie hier, zumindest für "Ausländer".


Grüsse Matze


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*

10 Sekunden Googel


http://www.czech-tourist.de/angeln.htm


----------



## antonio (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Den Schein braucht man nur hier im dummen Deutschland, in anderen Lädern wo die Tschechei auch zu gehört, braucht du nur eine Erlaubniss für das Gewässer.



auch in einigen andern ländern brauchst du erst mal ne lizens um erlaubnisscheine zu kaufen.
und in tschechien ists eben nicht abgetan mit einfach mal erlaubnisschein kaufen.

antonio


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*



antonio schrieb:


> auch in einigen andern ländern brauchst du erst mal ne lizens um erlaubnisscheine zu kaufen.
> und in tschechien ists eben nicht abgetan mit einfach mal erlaubnisschein kaufen.
> 
> antonio




Richtisch, man sollte sich erkundigen.

http://www.mzv.cz/munich/de/allgemeine_und_touristische/angeln_in_tschechien.html



und da sieht man mal wieder was es für ein Mist ist Deutscher zu sein, in Bezug auf Vermaßregelungen.


----------



## KarpfenKing16 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*

Hey Boardies,
da ich auchz bald nach Tschechien fahre und noch keinen Angelschein habe,interessiert mich die Frage auch sehr. Ich wollte am Lipno Stausee für 1-2 Tage angeln. Habe mir die Links schon durchgelesen jedoch schlau bin ich aus den texten nicht geworden #c

also braucht man nun für die Tschechei einen deutschen Angelschein oder kann man sich einen Touristenfischereischein kaufen?


----------



## antonio (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*

ganz einfach hier noch mal:

"Vorzulegen ist eine Bestätigung über die erworbene tschechische Qualifikation zur Erteilung des ersten Angelscheines oder der frühere tschechische Angelschein event. *eine Lizenz oder ein ähnliches Dokumentes Ihres Heimatlandes*, aufgrund welcher Ihnen ein gleichartiges tschechisches Dokument ausgestellt wird.

*Falls der ausländische Ängler keines von den oben erwähnten Dokumenten besitzt, kann er sich direkt an die Zentrale oder an jede Filiale des Tschechischen Anglerverbandes (Český rybářský svaz) wenden um ein Test abzulegen.* Nach dem Erwerb einer Bestätigung über die erworbene Qualifikation wird ihm der gewünschte Angelscheine ausgestellt. Die Bedingungen für das Ablegen der Prüfung sind die Kenntnis der Fischereiordnung (die englsiche und deutsche Version ist im Internet zu finden) und Grundkenntnisse der Fischarten."

also wenn du keinen schein hast dann trifft das fettgedruckte blaue zu.

antonio


----------



## dirkino (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*

Hallo bzzuumm,

lese hier ja allerhand.Fakt ist Ihr braucht in Tschechien ebenfalls einen Angelschein.Wenn Ihr einen deutschen Angelschein habt wird euch auf dem Landratsamt(Okresny uřad) ein tschechischer Angelschein ausgestellt.5 bzw 10 Jahre gültig.Preis für 10 Jahre ca 25 Euro.Wenn Ihr keinen Schein habt könnt Ihr nur an privat Gewässern fischen.Wenn Ihr mal Interesse habt könnt Ihr euch ja melden habe einen Angelsee an der deutsch - tschechischen Grenze bei Bärnau(ca.20 Km von Weiden in der Oberpfalz) Hütte zum Übernachten vorhanden.Internetseite www.hvozdny-rybnik-branka.cz
Grüsse Dirkino


----------



## vladimir (19. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*



dirkino schrieb:


> Hallo bzzuumm,
> 
> lese hier ja allerhand.Fakt ist Ihr braucht in Tschechien ebenfalls einen Angelschein.Wenn Ihr einen deutschen Angelschein habt wird euch auf dem Landratsamt(Okresny uřad) ein tschechischer Angelschein ausgestellt.5 bzw 10 Jahre gültig.Preis für 10 Jahre ca 25 Euro.Wenn Ihr keinen Schein habt könnt Ihr nur an privat Gewässern fischen.Wenn Ihr mal Interesse habt könnt Ihr euch ja melden habe einen Angelsee an der deutsch - tschechischen Grenze bei Bärnau(ca.20 Km von Weiden in der Oberpfalz) Hütte zum Übernachten vorhanden.Internetseite www.hvozdny-rybnik-branka.cz
> Grüsse Dirkino


Danke für Link.


----------



## Mr.Esox lucius (25. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*

Ich war im Sommer am Lipno angeln.
Du brauchst eine Appostille.Das ist eine Beglaubigung der Unterschrift des Angelscheins.Ich hab meine in der Bezirksregierung Köln holen müssen.
Eine Lizens und einen Erlaubnisschein braucht man auch noch den ich in der Agentura Otre in Frymburk geholt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Lieben Gruß Mr.Esox lucius


----------



## dennisk19899 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln ohne Schein in Tschechien möglich?*

ist zwar schon alt der thread aber mal schauen 
welche kosten kommen den da so auf mich zu wenn ich den CZ angelschein hole ? also apostille glaub dan brauch mal dafür noch das fürungszeugniss und dan eben den schein .


----------

